# What is this tool?



## Lightguy5 (Jul 24, 2014)

handle by VikingBanna, on Flickr
It's made of Bakelite. It had always hung out in the dimmer room with our CD80s.


----------



## Amiers (Jul 24, 2014)

looks like a stamper to me. pop the stamp you want in and bam your stamping!


----------



## theatricalmatt (Jul 24, 2014)

Is your facility old enough that it might be related to a stage plug somehow? Those would predate the Strand CD80's by quite some time.


----------



## Amiers (Jul 25, 2014)

theatricalmatt said:


> Is your facility old enough that it might be related to a stage plug somehow? Those would predate the Strand CD80's by quite some time.


After clicking on the link Id say maybe its a stage plug cover as the sizes kind of match up at first look but still think its a stamper.


----------



## Lightguy5 (Jul 30, 2014)

Amiers said:


> After clicking on the link Id say maybe its a stage plug cover as the sizes kind of match up at first look but still think its a stamper.



Actually, yes, we did have some stage plugs, but it's not the right size for anything related to that. 
As to a stamper... You mean a rubber stamper? It seems a bit hefty for that, and if a metal die stamper, it's only hand-held with no indication that it was struck with a mallet. The recession is also over an inch deep which seems overkill for a stamp insert. But so far, that seems the most likely suggestion, though why it was in the dimmer room is also a mystery.

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Amiers (Jul 30, 2014)

Maybe it was before they had the automatic stamping devices where you pulled the guys out and adjusted the stamp then slapped it back in. But like you said why it's in there is beyond me. 

.


----------



## lwinters630 (Jul 31, 2014)

Lightguy5 said:


> handle by VikingBanna, on Flickr
> It's made of Bakelite. It had always hung out in the dimmer room with our CD80s.


Bakelite is an insulator often used in old electrical panels. How old is your building? Could be a fuse insert tool. Or a handle to turn on switch.


----------



## dramatech (Jul 31, 2014)

lwinters630 said:


> Bakelite is an insulator often used in old electrical panels. How old is your building? Could be a fuse insert tool. Or a handle to turn on switch.


It is inserted over the end of very large breaker switches, usually the master breaker on large lighting panels. It gives a mechanical advantage to turn the breaker on or off more easily. I have encountered several of them and been thankful for them. This was for panels that were installed from the early 70s to the late 80s.


----------

